# I get it now....



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Former mildly anti Ebike guy here. A big part of why I do MTB is for the cardio burn, and was one of those who bought the “no exercise glorified moto” line for years. Gradually started shifting my views when I heard of EWS pros using them for training purposes. Heard about ironically being able to maximize fitness training by titrating your exertion to keep in your desired heart rate range more easily than conventional MtB. Curiosity grew....finally demoed one today (in a fully sanctioned/legal venue)...Levo with a Fox 34. It is legit. Work as hard as you want, go potentially a lot faster/farther. Fun on the downhills, and takes lumps and drops with ease (up to my abilities). I still have trepidation about trail access stuff and the potential of Sierra Club et al using them as fodder for their anti MTB hysteria. But wow! Still love my OG MTBs, but this is a new and very interesting thing....

Now they gotta start making some with 515 plus reach! I know the longer new Commencal is 510, but still a tad short....


----------



## wasabot (Feb 3, 2019)

sirsam84 said:


> Heard about ironically being able to maximize fitness training by titrating your exertion to keep in your desired heart rate range more easily than conventional MtB. Work as hard as you want, go potentially a lot faster/farther.


Precisely what I was thinking about when I ran a 20mph headwind on the road to home after spending my energy on the trails. Click assist up a level and you don't get into anaerobic territory so you can ride more often. IMHO, your finding is 100% correct, the eMTB really does allow you to tailor the ride intensity.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Welcome to the party. I usually stay in the 120-130hr zone with the occasional peak here or there, but the biggest advantage for me is the smile while doing it.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I pedal to the trails and back.
That adds 1 hr to my daily fun in the trails.
Do not mention less pollution.
I am as thin as a 23 mm tire.
I am no pro, i am just an outdoor guy.
Thinking about it, at 61 my waist is similar to when i was 16.
I am a tad shorter with a bonus, some grey


----------



## Bills (Jun 13, 2009)

I’m scared to demo one, as an ex-moto guy pretty sure I’d have another bike... everything I read about them I like, other than the access and potential for issues there.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

I bought my wife one in 2018 so she would ride more off road with me and be able to keep up when after the first couple rides she was beating me up the long climbs after awhile I thought I should try it so I took it for a ride from our house out to the trail 20 road miles each way and 22 miles of singletrack I didnt use the motor all the time mostly on climbs and when I got tired anyway I decided I needed one too lol here are ours









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Bills said:


> I'm scared to demo one, as an ex-moto guy pretty sure I'd have another bike... everything I read about them I like, other than the access and potential for issues there.


As an ex-moto guy I can assure you that you would want one!


----------



## bikenut316 (Oct 10, 2005)

Bills said:


> I'm scared to demo one, as an ex-moto guy pretty sure I'd have another bike... everything I read about them I like, other than the access and potential for issues there.


I'm an ex-moto guy also. Reason I'm a X is because of the lack of legal riding areas.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

shreddr said:


> As an ex-moto guy I can assure you that you would want one!


It's surprising that the power equivalent of a 10cc four-stroke engine can work so well on the trail with a little muscle behind it.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

I am a current moto rider (40+ years) and have a regular MTB (30+ years), and had the same opinion last year, semi against E bikes. UNTIL I rode one.

Have demoed Levo, Tazer and Shuttle. Ordered a YT Decoy. I am 100% sure at 54 yo its time. To be able to ride 25 miles and 4k at a reasonable heart rate is priceless. To come back without sore knees, priceless. 

If people don't like em, don't buy em its like any other toy.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

hikerdave said:


> It's surprising that the power equivalent of a 10cc four-stroke engine can work so well on the trail with a little muscle behind it.


I think about it like this: A fit rider can put out about 250 watts (a Pro about 400 watts), so the little 250 watt helpers (1/3 HP) actually DOUBLE the power of a fit rider and make him capable of Pro speed, or can take a non-fit rider and give him/her the power of a fit rider. All pretty heady when you think about it, and for all of us who have ever trained for cycling, it never get's easier, you just go faster. Well now it can either get easier, or you can go faster at the same input. Awesome!

They are here to stay, like I said before think about electric guitars, and the acoustic player uproar!:rockon::drumroll:


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

hikerdave said:


> It's surprising that the power equivalent of a 10cc four-stroke engine can work so well on the trail with a little muscle behind it.


 Yeah, it really is. The combo is surprisingly awesome.

Welcome to the Dark Side sirsam84!


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

Head winds don’t mean nothing anymore I have not been riding for quite some time, 2 rides sense I got my bike, one 12 miles on Saturday and 19 miles on Sunday, I had to use boost the last few miles. 
Anyway at least I can go ride with some friends that are in much better shape than me and they no longer have to wait on me to reach the top.
Love my ebike, like someone said about evokes are cheating, the only cheating on an ebike is cheating yourself from owning an ebike.


----------

